# Original or rapido couplers?



## Bigone5500 (9 mo ago)

Which do you guys use? I have found the original couplers do not automatically engage as ststed in the manual for my super chief set. I want to use the rapid ones but they don't fit well. I have tried to install one but it is very tight on the pivot point. Should I simply drill it out?


----------



## Bigone5500 (9 mo ago)

I don't know. I did some measuring today with calipers and the rapido couplers that came with my set have the same I.D. as the stock ones. However, the rapido couplers don't have the spring back as the stock ones. They are just too stiff to use. I really like the actual spring loaded knuckle couplers as are on an HO set I have. It would be nice if they would work on the bachmann set.


----------



## Andrew CV (8 mo ago)

I have stayed with Rapido couplers myself although it is getting challenging finding parts as the years go on. Yes, I drill out the mount hole just a little bigger than they are manufactured to fit in a mounting box. Otherwise, they don't pivot as freely as needed to get the "spring" to them.


----------

